# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hạnh Phúc - Nhà hàng ở Đồng Tháp

## dungntn

*Địa chỉ :* 178 Nguyễn Huệ,Phường 2,TP Cao Lãnh, Tỉnh Đồng Tháp 
*Điện thoại :* 067.3852624-3852504
*Fax :* 067. 3852623 
*E-Mail :* songtrahotel@dongthaptourist.com, songtrahotel_2006@yahoo.com.vn 
*Website :*http://www.dongthaptourist.com 
Nhà hàng Hạnh Phúc là nhà hàng của khách sạn Sông Trà tọa lạc ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Nhà hàng có vị trí thuận lợi, là nơi rất thích hợp để tổ chức những tiệc cưới và hội nghị. Nhà hàng có không gian sang trọng, có sân khấu rộng đến 32m2, được trang trí lộng lẫy. Bàn ghế ăn trong nhà hàng luôn được bày và sắp đặt vô cùng ngay ngắn và  sạch sẽ.


Nha-hang-Hanh-Phuc-Dong-Thap
 
Nhà hàng Hạnh Phúc có thể tiếp đón đến 1000 khách. Nhà hàng có đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng thực khách.


Nha-hang-Hanh-Phuc-Dong-Thap

Đến với nhà hàng bạn sẽ không chỉ hài lòng về dịch vụ mà các món ăn cũng vô cùng ấn tượng. Nhà hàng Hạnh Phúc phục vụ những món đặc sản của Đồng Tháp như cơm hạt sen, lẩu cua đồng, lẩu mận Hòa An...và rất nhiều món ăn ngon khác nữa.

Nha-hang-Hanh-Phuc-Dong-Thap

Nếu bạn muốn hạnh phúc, hãy đến với nhà hàng Hạnh Phúc - Nhà hàng ở Đồng Tháp!





 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch giá rẻ Đống Tháp - Sa Đéc (1 ngày)* - *Tour du lich gia re Dong Thap - Sa Dec (1 ngay)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đồng Tháp* - *tour du lich Dong Thap*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đồng Tháp click vào *du lịch Đồng Tháp* - *du lich Dong Thap*

----------


## dung89

Ơ cái món lẩu mận, quả roi cũng ăn lẩu được sao

----------

